

Yellow Drummer Robot - dgr
http://letsmakerobots.com/node/112

======
iamwil
Yeah, I liked this piece rather than the plethora of animal articles flying
about lately. One thing I was always curious about was what microcontroller
people used, since all the ones I've ever thought to use were quite expensive
(not a hardware guy). He does mention it though. Cool beans.

------
webframp
that is one of the coolest things i've ever seen. i want to put that little
guy in my band

